# Great "new" toy!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet like their kongs till they get the treat out and then ignore it.
I came across a Kong with a "squeaker". They have played with it for 20 mins and are still going strong! They toss it, chase it, squeak it! :whoo:
I took it away and put it up on the counter................they sat and stared at it. :jaw:
I gave it back-- they are so happy!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I feel so bad when they do that!! we have a rabbit fur sqweeker we use for dog shows, that the dogs LOVE, they do the same thing, when you take it away, they sit there staring at it...and then start whining!

Im glad they have found a toy they like so much! Those new kongs really are cool. Is it a "wubba"?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Natasha it is actually called "Kong Squeaker"


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I bought Baloo a puppy kong squeaker and that is how I found out -- HE HATES squeakers LOL! Do you know how hard it is to find a dog toy that doesn't squeak...very!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Angie,

Not hard at all to find a toy without a squeaker at my house. After Luke gets a hold of a toy, it loses its squeaker pretty quickly! 

Poor Linus only has his Hide-a-squirrel still intact since I keep it in my office behind closed doors.

I will have to check out the kong squeakers. Are they tough still or is the squeaker "vulnerable" to a Luke?

Karen


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Angie,
> 
> *Not hard at all to find a toy without a squeaker at my house. After Luke gets a hold of a toy, it loses its squeaker pretty quickly!
> *
> ...


Oliver and Comet are just like Luke! Got to get that squeaker!!!!
Yes these are pretty tough!!
Oliver got up this AM and pulled it out of the box ASAP.
PS Angie- I could send you a lot of toys without squeakers :brick:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Natasha it is actually called "Kong Squeaker"


Darn, if I try to look something up on the web my Internet Explorer shuts down thanks to the storm yesterday. grrrrrr I can't even see this toy!
My poodle loves the doodle bug but after that thing has gone on and on for a while, it gets taken away. The havs like it too but they know she laid claim to it so they let her have that one and they have other favorites. It's funnny that they all respect the one toy that is only theirs....unless they're in the mood to tease each other


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jan it looks just like the regular kong but it has a squeaker inside
PS-what is a "doodle bug"?


----------

